# Is it in good taste wearing a sports watch with a suit.



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

A little confused should one wear a sports watch with blazer or odd jacket and a dress watch with 
a suit ? I sometimes wear a Rolex Datejust with a suit but is that correct.
I sometimes wear a Cartier tank with an odd jacket or blazer , most of the time I wear the Cartier 
with a suit. I don't recall any of the great Hollwood actors , such as Grant , Gable etc .wearing a sports watch with a suit.
The James Bond series appears to have changed that. Which is more correct ?


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

I think in terms of formality..

The most formal is a dress watch with a leather strap. These can go with suits, blazers and sportcoats.

The next most formal is a dress watch with a metal bracelet (silver or gold). These can go with suits blazers and sportcoats.

I imagine after that there's the sport/dress hybrid with a metal bracelet. Lots of watches fall into this category. I imagine they can go with most everything as well, though not as dressy.

Then there are the full-on analog sports watches (metal bracelet or leather) with chronographs, stopwatch functionality, diiving watches, rotating bezels, etc. These can go well with sport coats, even a blazer, etc.


----------



## GQ101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not too big a fan of the sports watch suit combination. I would say just invest in a decent watch; I think it would look a lot better.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the definition of what constitutes a sports watch has effectively changed over the last 30 years. Lots of things that are sports watches by old definitions are now viewed as being dress watches. Frankly, as long as it's not digital, made wholly or partially of rubber, or the size of a hockey puck, few people will really notice a "sports" watch.

All that said, I wear the same watch every day (and like it that way) - an automatic dress watch that is about a decade older than I am. It never makes me feel self-conscious, whereas a chunky Breitling, Tag, or the like would probably make me uncomfortable in some circumstances.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> The James Bond series appears to have changed that. Which is more correct ?


JB wore a Rolex Sea Dweller or Submariner, not some 50mm+ canteen on his wrist!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, but both those watches were sport watches under the operative definitions at the time.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

GQ101 said:


> I'm not too big a fan of the sports watch suit combination. I would say just invest in a decent watch; I think it would look a lot better.


A Rolex Datejust isn't a "decent watch"?

Besides which, the OP appears to have both one of those and a Cartier tank, so I think he's already made a sufficient investment in watches.

In my opinion, a Rolex Datejust (though I guess technically a "sport watch") is perfectly appropriate to wear with a business suit. It's actually what I'd consider sort of a "power look," which may or may not be what you're going for, but isn't incorrect. I wouldn't wear it with formal wear, but that's about it.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> JB wore a Rolex Sea Dweller or Submariner, not some 50mm+ canteen on his wrist!!


A few of the watches James Bond wore as 007 in the Bond series , Rolex Submariner , Breitling , Pulsar LED , Seiko,
and Omega Seamaster all with or without suits.
As a well dressed super spy , Mr. Bond wore a number of sports watches including a digital one with or without suits.
I wonder if Cary Grant who was offered the part would have worn a sports watch with a suit ?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

A $6000 Sub is a "sports watch" and so is a $300 Suunto or Garmin. Leagues apart. "Dress" watches come in the same distinctions. 

As a runner, I wouldn't dream of wearing one of the technical Suunto's with Black Tie. It's just not designed for it. It would clash horribly. However, a Sub/Datejust/DayDate or honestly anything from Rolex is going to go just fine with semi-formal or even formal wear (unless you went especially "blingy"). They were designed to make that transition.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

It's fine, and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise. That said, there are such things as ugly sport watches, and the vast majority fall under that category, so shouldn't be worn with anything.


----------



## 2plyguy (Jun 25, 2010)

Some practices prohibit a watch at all from being worn during occasions. You don't want to be caught keeping time at someone's wedding, party, or worse, funeral. However, I love watches, so I wear them everywhere.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

mafoofan said:


> It's fine, and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise. That said, there are such things as ugly sport watches, and the vast majority fall under that category, so shouldn't be worn with anything.


I'm with you, a good looking watch is a good looking watch.

If the watch fits with the outfit go ahead and wear it.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Rolex opened the door for almost any analog watch in a metal case to be worn with a suit/blazer/sport coat. Enough people up the corporate ladders bought enough Rolexes and wore them with enough suits that most people wouldn't give a second look at your watch unless it was some plastic digital thing.

My watch of choice lately is a Seiko 6309-7049 cushion-cased dive watch. The rounded stainless case is comfortable to wear due to the lack of corners and sharp edges, which also means shirt cuffs tend to slide over it instead of snagging on it. I see people in all walks of life every day wearing similar watches.

Andy B.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Normally the talk is of wearing sports watches with a suit. What are the forum's opinions of wearing *nerd* watches with a suit or in a formal setting?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Normally the talk is of wearing sports watches with a suit. What are the forum's opinions of wearing *nerd* watches with a suit or in a formal setting?


That watch would properly be worn with something like this:


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Normally the talk is of wearing sports watches with a suit. What are the forum's opinions of wearing *nerd* watches with a suit or in a formal setting?


I used to think these were so cool as a kid :x


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

My advice fwiw is to just get a simple, inexpensive, understated, and indisputably classic watch for wear with suits. Consider these from Orvis:


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

While Rolex may have made it acceptable to wear sportier watches with suits, I wouldn't do it. I'll wear a standard watch with a SS band, but never a sporty watch (e.g. a chronograph or the like.)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Starch said:


> That watch would properly be worn with something like this:


Remove the logo, and a lot of guys here would ooh and aah over the nice "slim" fit.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't wear one of these with a suit


Personally, I only really like watches with leather bands with suits. Anything else always seems to call for an excess of Drakkar Noir. No offense meant to either.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Remove the logo, and a lot of guys here would ooh and aah over the nice "slim" fit.


Ooooooooh and aaaaaaah. (_Even with the logo!) _


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While any one of us, or all of us, might choose to wear a sports watch with a suit, doing so will certainly add to the wear and tear that occurs to your shirt cuffs and to the lining of your jackets, where the sleeve lining attaches to the cuff of the jacket sleeve! Larger and more detailed watch casings are going to have a more abrasive effect on those areas of your clothing. Just thinking. :icon_scratch:


----------



## jacnyr (Apr 29, 2010)

I see nothing wrong in wearing a sport watch with a suit. If one wants to wear the Seiko Orange Monster, or a DOXA, why not? 
I would not wear a Casio Mudman, or Frogman.


----------



## poundand (Jun 8, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Enough people up the corporate ladders bought enough Rolexes and wore them with enough suits that most people wouldn't give a second look at your watch unless it was some plastic digital thing.


and even then...

personally, i like something a little more formal. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

poundand said:


> and even then...


That's funny. One of his assistants must have told him to ditch the $30,000 watch and wear the Timex to appease the masses.

Andy B.


----------



## poundand (Jun 8, 2010)

andy b. said:


> That's funny. One of his assistants must have told him to ditch the $30,000 watch and wear the Timex to appease the masses.


nope, wore it at goldman before being treasury secretary. given to him by stephen friedman (former chaiman at goldman, who also wears a timex ironman):
https://www.nytimes.com/1994/09/14/business/chairman-of-goldman-will-retire.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

poundand said:


> and even then...
> 
> personally, i like something a little more formal. :icon_smile_big:


Dreadful.

That should be tucked into his sneaker in his gym locker!!


----------



## vasuvius (May 4, 2009)

You mean I shouldn't wear this (Breitling SuperOcean) with a suit ?









Damn. I should stop wearing suits ;-)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

vasuvius said:


> You mean I shouldn't wear this (Breitling SuperOcean) with a suit ?
> 
> View attachment 1291
> 
> ...


I'm confident you will find a suitable tie that won't clash with the orange face!!


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your selection of watches, IMHO, can readily be worn with either suits or casual wear. They are versatile enough. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

vasuvius said:


> You mean I shouldn't wear this (Breitling SuperOcean) with a suit ?
> 
> View attachment 1291
> 
> ...


I used to do this quite often with a Breitling colt. Only problem is with a correctly fitted shirt, I can't fit thick sportwatches under the cuff!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

J.Marko said:


> I wouldn't wear one of these with a suit
> 
> Personally, I only really like watches with leather bands with suits. Anything else always seems to call for an excess of Drakkar Noir. No offense meant to either.


Really? I wear my Seiko Black Monster to the store - with suit - a few times a week. The only problem I have is that it destroys the cuffs of my shirts and wears out the pockets on my trousers.

I alternate it with my other Seiko's, Citizen's and my old beat-up Luminox Field Commander. Sometimes I even wear my Nike workout computer to work. I like what I like and don't give a flying hoot whether anyone else finds it appropriate. guess Hank Paulson and I have something in common after all...

EDIT: Re-read that and hope the words don't come across too strong. No offense intended!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

This really is taking things too far. A watch is a watch and to most people will evermore be so. 50 years ago one might be black balled for the sin of wearing the wrong watch, in the 21st century NO!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with GBR. The wristwatch is one of the few items in which one can express one's self in the business world, the others being tie, cufflinks and socks. Also, I find it extremely unlikely that anyone would object to a person's watch because they felt it was not suitable for wear with a suit.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I agree with GBR. The wristwatch is one of the few items in which one can express one's self in the business world, the others being tie, cufflinks and socks. Also, I find it extremely unlikely that anyone would object to a person's watch because they felt it was not suitable for wear with a suit.


95% of people won't notice, and 4% of people won't say anything.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I agree with GBR. The wristwatch is one of the few items in which one can express one's self in the business world, the others being tie, cufflinks and socks. Also, I find it extremely unlikely that anyone would object to a person's watch because they felt it was not suitable for wear with a suit.


I'll go further than that: your watch is second only to your underwear as the least noticeable item of your wardrobe. Wear what you like.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I like a smaller plain watch with a suit, leather band, but that's just me. I think most watches I see, and one I wear, are kind of big and clunky.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*With a suit?*

Would this do?

https://www.watchtime.com/2010/01/new-manufacture-movement-powers-calibre-de-cartier/


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'll go further than that: your watch is second only to your underwear as the least noticeable item of your wardrobe. Wear what you like.


I think, wear what you like.. within reason.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Starch said:


> That watch would properly be worn with something like this:


Nah, they only wore wrist communicators in The Motion Picture. 



CuffDaddy said:


> Remove the logo, and a lot of guys here would ooh and aah over the nice "slim" fit.


 Believe me, I like slimmer fits but as a _Trekkie_, I'm offended at how awful the licensed costumes are.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Psht, it's not a watch unless you need to do math in order to read it.

https://dvice.com/archives/2010/03/binary-flow-off.php


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah here we go, the nixie tube watch...










...we can see how well this goes with a suit and shirt cuff.. simply beautiful.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

realbrineshrimp said:


> Psht, it's not a watch unless you need to do math in order to read it.
> 
> https://dvice.com/archives/2010/03/binary-flow-off.php


Only better if you had an abacus strapped to your wrist.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Apatheticviews said:


> Only better if you had an abacus strapped to your wrist.


On the ridiculous level, how about a sundial watch https://www.haku.co.uk/b3ta/SundialWatch280.jpg


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like my Corum Admiral's Cup....


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> On the ridiculous level, how about a sundial watch https://www.haku.co.uk/b3ta/SundialWatch280.jpg


Certainly nothing could be more "trad"--I believe Fred Flintstone sported one.

But hardly suitable for evening wear.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

What about this:

It is a belt-driven watch! 
https://gizmodo.com/5520787/devon-tread-1-watch-keeps-your-wrist-busy-at-all-times


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Ideally the watch should be big enough to completely push the left shirt cuff up under your jacket sleeve. How else are people going to know you laid down a couple grand (or more) for a watch?


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Flavor Flav manages to pull off a watch with suit quite excellently!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'll go further than that: your watch is second only to your underwear as the least noticeable item of your wardrobe. Wear what you like.


Do you mean because it's invisible under a sleeve or do you mean that people don't take any notice of other people's watches? If the latter I don't agree, as I get compliments on my 1930s and 40s watches quite often. If the former, I still don't agree because if a watch is covered by a sleeve then the sleeve is being worn too long, my watches are never hidden by a sleeve.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Actually . . .*



Earl of Ormonde said:


> On the ridiculous level, how about a sundial watch https://www.haku.co.uk/b3ta/SundialWatch280.jpg


. . . this one looks a little less dangerous, although - granted - it's not a wristwatch:

https://www.stonehengewatch.com/watch-tellingtime.asp


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> What about this:
> 
> It is a belt-driven watch!
> https://gizmodo.com/5520787/devon-tread-1-watch-keeps-your-wrist-busy-at-all-times


That is GREAT!! If only it wasn't the size of a Blackberry and didn't cost $15,000. There will be a Chinese knock-off soon enough.

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

andy b. said:


> That is GREAT!! If only it wasn't the size of a Blackberry and didn't cost $15,000. There will be a Chinese knock-off soon enough.
> 
> Andy B.


Yeah, the $15,000 price tag is pretty high, but I think this is one of the coolest watches....

More pics:


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Regarding the orange Seiko pictured in an above post:

Awesome watch. I own an "Orange Monster" as well. That being said...I've never worn it with a suit and never plan to do so.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Do you mean because it's invisible under a sleeve or do you mean that people don't take any notice of other people's watches?


Both; and I would add that most people have no real interest in other peoples' watches.

Your watches must be a lot more obvious than mine. I mostly wear a 1961 Bulova SpaceView. That's a pretty odd-looking watch, with its exposed grass-green circuit board, copper tuning fork driver coil and smooth, electric clock-like second hand. For dress, I wear my gold 1937 Hamilton tank watch. While I've gotten comments on both on rare occasions - maybe once or twice a year - it's usually been either from someone servicing the watch or someone sitting at a table with me who's interested in watches.

I wear my sleeves roughly to the joint between my thumb and my wrist. I wear my watch above my wrist joint, so both the watch and my writs joint are covered. Is that too long?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Too much "good taste" is not in good taste. JJ, I envy you your Spaceview. I wish my Accutron still worked.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

A number of folks responded that no one will care. One person responded that people don't notice watches anyway.

Wow. Not the responses I would have expected on this forum.

People most certainly notice watches, and wearing an elegant watch (note that "elegant" is not synonymous with expensive, or fancy, or pretentious) with a leather band will make you feel more pulled-together.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Wow. Not the responses I would have expected on this forum.


This is the kinder and gentler Ask Andy where no one has an opinion, no one gets offended, but everyone has their self-esteem intact no matter how hideous they look!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...or perhaps we are witnessing an unusual and seemingly infrequent fresh breath of sartorial reason, blowing through these beloved fora of ours(!)?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...or perhaps we are witnessing an unusual and seemingly infrequent fresh breath of sartorial reason, blowing through these beloved fora of ours(!)?


Desk diver watches with black suits??

PLEASE!!

If we don't tell them it's wrong, who will??

Does your friend let you walk around with a booger in your nose all day or say "Bud, you got a booger in your nose??"


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I _have _been told I have a booger on my wrist! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Horticulturalist (Jan 30, 2009)

2plyguy said:


> Some practices prohibit a watch at all from being worn during occasions. You don't want to be caught keeping time at someone's wedding, party, or worse, funeral. However, I love watches, so I wear them everywhere.


Are you implying that it's not correct to wear a watch to the above-mentioned occasions? Really?


----------



## Horticulturalist (Jan 30, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Yeah, the $15,000 price tag is pretty high, but I think this is one of the coolest watches....
> 
> More pics:


Cool... But what's the time...? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Horticulturalist said:


> Cool... But what's the time...? :icon_smile_wink:


I read it as 23:40, December 34th. ...hmm that doesn't sound right....give up.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Yeah, the $15,000 price tag is pretty high, but I think this is one of the coolest watches....
> 
> More pics:


Despite my previous post, by which some might have inferred that I disparage wearing high-end watches, I think this is one of the coolest watches I've seen, and I'd buy one in a NY minute if I were currently in the market for a $15k watch. I just wouldn't worry about whether I were wearing a suit or not when I wore it; I'd love it, and the hell with anyone who didn't like it (or was/wasn't impressed by my $15k watch)


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

It is an interesting watch. I wouldn't mind having it in the collection just for that reason. It appears to be a monster of a watch though, so I doubt I would ever wear it. I like mine a little more streamlined in design.

As near as I can tell it says 12:34 and 40 seconds. But hell if I know.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

The white outlined boxes are the time. It is 12:23:40.

Andy B.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I think that Devon watch is great. Of course, you'd have to be an idiot to buy such a watch, but I'd be delighted to see it at a nearby design museum, which is where, like so many high-end watches, it actually belongs.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> I think that Devon watch is great. Of course, you'd have to be an idiot to buy such a watch, but I'd be delighted to see it at a nearby design museum, which is where, like so many high-end watches, it actually belongs.


I was just thinking . . . is there even a market for $15K watches, especially huge, awkward, and hard-to-read ones? The whole idea seems mildly insane. But if they're occasionally produced as "one-offs" for display, well that makes more sense.


----------

